# When does the pain go away????



## lady323 (Nov 12, 2010)

It's been a month since we went to court and signed the divorce papers and I am still feeling out of sorts. Especially with the ex up in Canada who seems to be moving on with his life. 

Today just had me feeling so resentful when he called and asked if he had any mail to which I passed along his bills and one in particular had me in tears after I hung up from him. It seems he is able to spend close to $2,000 on an airline ticket to China to spend the Chinese new year with his girl "friend". It just tears me up that he now continues to spend money but not once when we were married did he offer to pay for the mortgage or any other bills. (see previous posts for history on my relationship). He has ordered a laptop an ipad cover, jeans, dress slacks, earphones, etc. that are coming to the house. I just feel so resentful. I know I need to let it go as I know it shouldn't bother me now that it's over but it still hurts to see what he is buying....

Maybe just posting this will help...


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm going to go with--the pain will go away when you quit talking to him.

You're not married.

The papers are final.

Why are you talking to him and serving as his mail carrier and package depot? Tell him that he has two weeks to change his address, after which time you'll return all mail to sender.

That will be a HUGE step!


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

I totally agree, get separate. The pain can take a while but it will go faster if do no contact. He is doing all this because he is a jerk.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

You still pining for him and still want him..

You know how much he makes.. He is just spending money now that he will have to pay credit card bills later for... Its common.. 

Whoohoo.. I'm single.. I'm free.. Lets paint the town red.. Guess what that cost money.. 

I just got a letter from the IRS saying me and the Ex owe 2400 dollars.. I never thought a letter from the IRS would be so fun to get.. Its money and it will hurt me to pay it, but I know it will hurt her tons more.. 

Once you meet someone or several people you will be fine.. 

Your a woman.. Its easy for you.. Go online post your pics on a dating site and just wait 60 minutes.. BAM more men then you will know what to do with.. Granted many will be just looking to fvck you, but these are the lessons in life you need to learn.. Weed them out and find the good guys.. 

I met my current GF online and I am extremely happy.. I've had my own personal issues, but you find the person that understands you and helps you move on.


----------

